# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Автомобиль в Беларуси - роскошь?

## JAHolper

За последние несколько месяцев цены на бензин в Беларуси выросли в среднем на 30%. Не смотря на это, в связи с девальвацией беларуского рубля, наш бензин обходится дешевле чем в России. Хотя, судя по странному поведению моего авто, ничего хорошего в этом нет. Поэтому нефтеперерабатывающие компании просят увеличить цену бензина ещё на 30%. Тем самым вернуть цену, относительно курса доллара, к той, что была раньше.

Тем временем, цена на диз. топливо почти сравнялась с ценой АИ 92. И теперь недорого ездить на машине почти невозможно. Похоже это большой шаг вперёд, к стабилизации природы и очищению окружающей среды.

Тем не менее, цены на велосипеды у нас в стране очень завышены и, чтобы купить что-то стоящее, может понадобиться продать свой автомобиль.

----------


## .29

Славные были времена, когда солярка ценилась на равне с 76-м, а тот был много дешевле 9-го. 

С другой стороны, может дышать легче будет. Для велосипедов у нас инфраструктура нифига не развита, к сожалению.

Я бы, пожалуй, такой взял. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Carlen

> Тем не менее, цены на велосипеды у нас в стране очень завышены и, чтобы купить что-то стоящее, может понадобиться продать свой автомобиль.


Мне сложно об этом судить, но боюсь, что в Европе цены на велики поширше наших будут. А что касается роскоши, то вполне возможно скоро эту роскошь будут продавать по ценам ниже, как говориться, рыночных.

----------


## JAHolper

Нормальные велики стоят у нас дороже чем в Европе.

----------


## .29

> но боюсь, что в Европе цены на велики поширше наших будут


Не надо бояться.
У нас цены на нормальные велики больше европейских, потому что эти велики к нам нужно еще привезти из той самой Европы.

----------


## Serj_2k

> С другой стороны, может дышать легче будет


главна лёхкие не порвать

пока идёт посевная, находчивые дизеля не пропадут ))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> главна лёхкие не порвать
> 
> пока идёт посевная, находчивые дизеля не пропадут ))


Да и запасливые бензовики тоже 
у кого проблемы,а у кого миниАЗС в гараже

----------


## .29

> главна лёхкие не порвать


С этим проблем не будет.

----------


## Carlen

> У нас цены на нормальные велики больше европейских, потому что эти велики к нам нужно еще привезти из той самой Европы.


Покупайте ненормальные, те которые продаются на нашем белорусском рынке. Китайские или российские, на крайняк наши отечественные. Они все ездят в общем-то. Но судя по тому с каким сожалением говорится о ценах у нас на велики, можно предположить все же, что автомобили в беларуси станут в скором времени предметом, если не роскоши, то просто предметом, причем недвижимым.

----------


## vova230

Минские стоят по цене 650 000

----------


## Mouse

650к - это целая зарплата. И то что у нас средняя ххх - это всегда смешно. Вряд ли в той же Германии зарплату отдадут за велик. А тем более наши "буслы" и в Африке буслы.

----------


## .29

> А тем более наши "буслы" и в Африке буслы.


Наши буслы уже не совсем наши буслы. Австрийцы вложились. 
Они у нас такими темпами все выкупят без лишнего шума.

Если посмотреть на новые модели, то увидим там импортные комплектующие. Так и стоимость 1-3 миллиона набегает.

----------

